# Black Family Harassed by Racist Neighbors



## Kanky (Oct 5, 2021)

A family says their neighbor plays recordings of racial slurs and monkey noises. Police say that's 'not criminally actionable' | CNN
					

When the Martinez family moved into their new home in Virginia Beach, Virginia, five years ago, they had dreams of raising their children and making a life in their new neighborhood cul-de-sac.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 5, 2021)

I keep trying to figure out why this woman's husband ain't the face of this.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Kanky (Oct 5, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I keep trying to figure out why this woman's husband ain't the face of this.


He is probably too ashamed to show his face on tv after letting these white folks call his wife and kids nword monkeys every time they leave the house.


----------



## Peppermynt (Oct 5, 2021)

Black twitter needs to handle this.


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 6, 2021)

I don’t understand how that level of harassment isn’t a prosecutable offense.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 6, 2021)

I would think at minimum it would qualify for a disorderly conduct charge on the basis of breaching public peace. 



> *Breach of the Peace*
> Under 720 ILCS 5/26-1(a)(1), a person is criminally liable for disorderly conduct “when he or she knowingly does any act in such unreasonable manner as to alarm or disturb another and to provoke a breach of the peace.” *This provision is intentionally vague so as to apply to a wide variety of disturbances.* Common examples of actions prosecuted under this provision include:
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how having Ni99a blaring from your house every time your black neighbors come and go doesn't qualify.

Where those Moors at? These are the properties they need to be "reclaiming".


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 6, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> Black twitter needs to handle this.


I want the employers for everybody working in that house to be contacted. Pastors too. I’m not a fan of doxing but this seems like an acceptable scenario. They deserve all the smoke.


----------



## LostInAdream (Oct 6, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Peppermynt (Oct 6, 2021)

Some small progress:









						A neighborhood rally helped to quiet racist noise blaring from a Virginia home
					

The police said there was nothing they could do to stop the offensive racket. But after the community held a rally, the cacophony got much quieter.




					www.npr.org


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 6, 2021)

Not where I pay the mortgage and property taxes. My middle name is Petty.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 7, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> I would think at minimum it would qualify for a disorderly conduct charge on the basis of breaching public peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the gang members, Ray-ray Pookie and them? 

Not where I pay the mortgage and property taxes. My middle name is Petty.



 I am amazed at how bold and aggressive he is with his racist harassment. Some people will let it go but some folks will set your house on fire and shoot you when you try to escape. How do you know who you are dealing with? His behavior is bold and risky and he needs to leave those people alone.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 7, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I want the employers for everybody working in that house to be contacted. Pastors too. I’m not a fan of doxing but this seems like an acceptable scenario. They deserve all the smoke.


They already doxxed him and discovered that he is unemployed and living in a home owned by his mother’s trust.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 7, 2021)

Kanky said:


> They already doxxed him and discovered that he is unemployed and living in a home owned by his mother’s trust.


I have been wondering how much it would cost to put my condo in a trust for my niece, it's no where near being paid off but the location is ok for Chicago


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 7, 2021)

Kanky said:


> Where are the gang members, Ray-ray Pookie and them?
> 
> Not where I pay the mortgage and property taxes. My middle name is Petty.
> 
> ...



My initial thoughts coming into this thread was that they need to fight fire with fire. But I understand everyone isn’t about that life, and finding the appropriate channels is just what some people are programmed to do. But as for me and my husband… As soon as the police said they weren’t gone do anything, it would have turned into an episode of the Loony Tunes. We would have been online ordering all types of contraptions, Acme University explosives, Anvils, and whatnot. Lol

I don’t think this rally they had is going to stop him. He is clever. He’s going to find new ways to harass them.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 7, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> My initial thoughts coming into this thread was that they need to fight fire with fire. But I understand everyone isn’t about that life, and finding the appropriate channels is just what some people are programmed to do. But as for me and my husband… As soon as the police said they weren’t gone do anything, it would have turned into an episode of the Loony Tunes. We would have been online ordering all types of contraptions, Acme University explosives, Anvils, and whatnot. Lol
> 
> I don’t think this rally they had is going to stop him. He is clever. He’s going to find new ways to harass them.


You and me are here! Cause baby it would have been on


----------



## Lute (Oct 7, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I have been wondering how much it would cost to put my condo in a trust for my niece, it's no where near being paid off but the location is ok for Chicago


I think like 2k.. it wasn't an crazy price. My mom did it for her house. Just ask a lawyer.. but fair warning. Once you put a property in a trust it becomes public info.


----------

